# You Guys Are Lucky!



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Sounds like you have ice to get out on. I've NEVER seen a winter (or lack of one) like we have here in NY this year. I usually can get out from mid-december thru at least mid-march. This year almost nothing has had ice. We've got a big shallow lake nearby that you can get 'eyes & big perch thru the ice for at least 3 months most years- this year we get an inch or two- temps go to 50's a few days & wind blows it off (Oneida lake- about 22 miles long,4-5 miles wide and 45' deep). Normally have 16"-24" ice out there by this point in the winter. Our deer herd has never been in better shape and a flock of geese flew over my house this morning from a pond out back that I can't believe is open again. It's supposed to get to zero this weekend but its in the 50's today- What a rollercoaster. Enjoy the hardwater- I'm getting my boat out!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Hollywood,

What part of New York are you in? How much snow did you get in last weeks blizzard?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

It's going to be -25 degrees here tonight...that should thicken up the ice a bit!!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Huntnfish-
I live pretty much in the middle of the state (syracuse)
It's a good 5 hour drive to New York City where they got all the snow (this time) sun was shining here during that storm. I've lived here 43 years and have never had the urge to go to NYC. Our snow total so far is about 90 inches but we get 6-8 inches then its gone in 2 days. Weird winter. We've got a lake about 45 minutes from here that never freezes- its over 600' deep. It's got some HUGE perch that average over 12-14 inches (my best was 17.5") thats where I'll be headed with the boat- weather & wind permitting.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> Huntnfish-
> I live pretty much in the middle of the state (syracuse)
> It's a good 5 hour drive to New York City where they got all the snow (this time) sun was shining here during that storm. I've lived here 43 years and have never had the urge to go to NYC. Our snow total so far is about 90 inches but we get 6-8 inches then its gone in 2 days. Weird winter. We've got a lake about 45 minutes from here that never freezes- its over 600' deep. It's got some HUGE perch that average over 12-14 inches (my best was 17.5") thats where I'll be headed with the boat- weather & wind permitting.


17.5 inch perch, holy crap! I would be happy for a walleye that size!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Well- the wind is blowing about 65 MPH from the south right now. The lake I was thinking of going to (seneca lake) runs north/south about 41 miles & I fish the north end. Gotta be 8' waves out there today, I can wait! Supposed to go to zero tonight-(its 50 now) but I'm sure this warm & wind we have now is taking out the skim of ice we had on the other lakes. Weird winter continues- Good luck to those with ice!


----------

